# Why are You an Artist?



## iworkforcookies

I think for many artists including myself the objects we make bridge our realities with a shared reality. I believe the art itself often exists before ever obtaining an objective form. Many artworks are a means to an end. Many serve dual purposes. Although one I'm sure most artists intend for is to heal or complete the artist. Artmaking is like giving birth to something the artist feels necessary to see objectively, I like to think it's a kind of affirmation of meaning. Good artists do not make art, they live art. 

Personally I'm an artist because I see art as innovation and innovation is always political which I involve myself through my conceptual creations. Artmaking, like I said, also provides a way to cope with a shared reality that is often unaccommodating which calls for the healing of wounds. Lastly artmaking is much like language, different materials, different styles say different things, it is the language I speak best. 

For those who want some inspiration, I highly recommend "Art & Fear" by Ted Orland. Make great work :}


----------



## Clyme

Honestly, I can't help it, nor could I help it if I tried.
I bleed emotions and thoughts at every fingertip. To cease to be an artist would be to end my experience, for all that I endure ultimately must be endured by the paper for which it all collides.

I apologize if this is not so concrete of an answer or if it is not a full explanation.


----------



## iworkforcookies

RHe said:


> This is quite amusing to me, because while I do do art and go to art school, I don't necessarily consider myself an artist.


I actually hear this a lot from artists, I might be an exception for validating my own identity as an artist. I don't consider myself arrogant and I don't see "artist" as an envious label...it's a rough life, but I guess I just decided its ok to call myself that if that's what I think I am. It really doesn't matter what you call yourself, what matters is what you do. Art encompasses so many fields these days so that may be confusing too, but you don't have to label yourself to make great work. You should not be too comfortable as an artist anyways.


----------



## Sadako

I create art because it's my personal pursuit of happiness and therefore ultimately linked to my greatest lifetime dreams which I want to make true.


----------



## melogna

I can usually better express my ideas and thoughts through my art, when my words can't. Sometimes a visual representation gets the point across far better. Some ideas shouldn't really be articulated, they should speak for themselves by how they look.


----------



## AESTHETIQUETTE

It makes me understand myself more and the world around me as well. It helps me put together the pieces of the puzzle in a creative way. I just like it. (Writing, creating fractals, and sometimes drawing (although confidence limited in this area) are my favorites.


----------



## Killionaire

I do it for the money. I'm a money whore. I draw pictures for money. It's a relatively easy and non-hateful way to make a living.


----------



## malphigus

'Twas an epic tale, youngin! I'll tell ya.

One day, I got bored at class.


----------



## avalon

The source of energy and drive for my life would be art itself. Any form it takes I absorb and relish it. I create out of the _need_ to do so. The choice has been taken away long ago. Maybe since I was born. Deprive me of this pleasure and I will erode mentally and physically. It woven its beauty and pain into my heart so deep that if I try to remove it, my soul will follow. My whole life is crafted around the gift and burden to create art.


----------



## Lycrester

It's not comfortable to just sit and daydream. I have to get it out of my head.


----------



## Morn

I desire to make my internal perspective something external and real. And I desire to find perfection.


----------



## Mimic octopus

It's something that I'm actually good at.
You are contributing something to the world rather than just consuming from the world.
It's a way to express yourself when it might be difficult to through other avenues.


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

When i stopped charging as a professional and started giving away my work to people who were less likely to afford my awesome gift
that to me is when i realized i was a true artist 

plus im entp so makin moneys no issue so i dont have to be distracted by the money from what i love


----------



## ClickForYaoi

I make art because I can create a reality better than this one and express my ideas. It's as simple as that.


----------



## marystratton111

I am a artist because I love expressing and enhancing my skills to the outer world. I want to gain some position in the society.


----------



## Brian1

It's something I can do, and, do well. I also need to cleanse my body from time to time, of creative juices, that naturally flow through me. I'm not deeply religious, but, art provides a meditative awakening of thinking. People encourage me. I feel I can relate to many famous artists, unless they really go off on a political binge. Dali, Dali is polarizing for his support of Franco. Richard Nixon is polarizing because of Vietnam, Watergate, his Enemies List. Despite this you can be polarizing, and, still contribute greatly.


----------



## Macrosapien

I am an allegorist, I use forms and colors to unfold the relative truths which are within the forms we see. I can not say I am an artist, for what is an artist? What is art? It's something to think about. I think the direction and purposes of art is vast, I have not approached that yet, I have talent, I can make money from it, so I am professional from that perspective, however, an Artist. must be more than this. I am comfortable with allegorist, as this is what I do, convey what is hidden, each picture transmits a story in motion, at least this is what I hope people gain from them. So ultimately, I paint for others, and am still idealistic enough to imagine that I can effect others and build up a moment of dialog, with 'art" that are conversations pieces. somethig special can occur in opening others to a different way of thinking. My art, people think, this is deep -- they can feel it I guess, no matter their class or station in life. to bridge this, is an amazing feeling, to help bring about a higher moment is magical.


----------



## SmilingWriter

I like to create something beautiful, or something nobody else has seen before. I love color, so I love making something with colors that please me, and that I believe will please others. I don't have a message to send to the world. I don't think of it as expressing myself or needing some deep philosophical meaning. If a person can stop and look at a painting of a sunset, and see the beauty in that sunset for the first time in their life, then I say the artist made good art. 

One of my most complimented pieces is a painting of hands against a black background. Just hands. People love the colors and expression in the piece. I have a BA in Studio Art, and you know what I learned: You don't need a reason to make good art. You can make up anything to explain why you picked this subject matter or that style and people will believe it. Or better yet, don't say anything and let people come up with their own conclusions.

I love Fletcher Benton's(sculptor) thoughts on art. Sometimes you have a person say "I like that!" and when you ask "why," they don't know why. Most people won't be able to break the art down into its individual elements, but they know they like it. And that's enough. To have your art appreciated.


----------



## daniluni

Because. thats why, you dont need reason for art, you just have to do art.


----------



## Narcissus

I think that being an artist is a bit like a -bigger or smaller-mania, I just feel the need to create, and if I don't draw, paint etc. for more than a few days, I get awfully irritated. Heh... This is one of the reasons why I don't like to go on organised sightseeing tours. I'd have no time to doodle and I'd go mad


----------



## clear moon

also, interestingly -- and meaning no offence to anyone who responded to this post -- this thread makes me wonder what/who gets to count as an "artist"? i have been in art school for 3 years, but i hesitate to call myself an artist. i might say "i'm an art student" or "i paint" or "i make pictures", but never "i am an artist". yet many people who dabble in visual arts for fun on the weekend or whatever have no trouble calling themselves artists...


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

clear moon said:


> also, interestingly -- and meaning no offence to anyone who responded to this post -- this thread makes me wonder what/who gets to count as an "artist"? i have been in art school for 3 years, but i hesitate to call myself an artist. i might say "i'm an art student" or "i paint" or "i make pictures", but never "i am an artist". yet many people who dabble in visual arts for fun on the weekend or whatever have no trouble calling themselves artists...


I'd rather say "I make art" than outright call myself an artist. Although by definition, anyone who dedicates their time to creative works and/or self-expression is an artist. But yes, it is a wonder how hobbyists can call themselves artists. There's a difference in what drives individuals when it comes to the subject, so we can't really say for sure who's an "artist" and who's not.


----------



## Vox

Eh, I could give a really long answer but basically my two primary reasons are 1) I enjoy it and 2) it's one of the most effective emotional outlets for me.


----------



## raskoolz

Hmm..



... I don't know


LOL


----------



## SlightlyEccentric

Probably the relaxation that sketching offers (although then when I stuff up the perfectionism kind of ruins the peace and relaxation part :laughing.


----------



## jehosafats

If you need a why you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

My art is a desperate cry for help that goes unheard.


----------



## Coburn

I sometimes feel compulsively compelled to write after listening to the hottest young adult books on audiotape.

Publishing house standards are hilariously, painfully low.

Guess it's a great time to be alive for every would-be author with a love triangle and angsty teen heroine storyline. Dust off your manuscripts, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Word Dispenser

clear moon said:


> also, interestingly -- and meaning no offence to anyone who responded to this post -- this thread makes me wonder what/who gets to count as an "artist"? i have been in art school for 3 years, but i hesitate to call myself an artist. i might say "i'm an art student" or "i paint" or "i make pictures", but never "i am an artist". yet many people who dabble in visual arts for fun on the weekend or whatever have no trouble calling themselves artists...


Well, what do _you_ think? How do you define an 'artist'?

That you make money doing it? Is that what art's about?

Maybe you're not giving yourself enough credit.


----------



## Blue Soul

I just am. "Why" is unnecessary.


----------



## Sketchpad

I draw for it is something I have done all my life. Age three a found a pen and scribbled on the face of my uncles wall clock, which was lying on the table with out it's glass cover. My uncle had just stepped away from cleaning the clock when I spotted it. That's was the start of my artistic talent lol


----------



## Word Dispenser

Something I found enlightening: 



> Art isn't a goal, nor a destination. Art isn't a job now or in the future. Art isn't everything, and it isn't nothing. Art isnt about recognition, or skills or competition. Art isn't a struggle. You don't ever "make it" as an artist, you are one the moment you choose to be. Art is what I choose to do because I enjoy doing it. That's all.


----------



## marblecloud95

Expression, sharing with others.


----------



## justintroverted

Another reason-It was either this or become a well-rounded decent human being and upstanding member of the community...and that to me would fucking _boring._


----------



## angelfish

Because I like to make personal interpretations of images/ideas. The ability to idealize things I take from the external world and reinterpret them however I like. But I only thought of that later. 

The first reason is because it's impulse. If I am bored, I will find a tool and do something with it. Hence art.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Because I want to give a "voice" to my perception of the world. What I make reflects the relationship between me and the subjects I interact with or more precisely the relationship is the art, at least that is how I feel about it.


----------



## strawberryLola

When I was young, I always gravitated towards picking up a pen, crayola, marker, and scribbling or doodling how I felt. Art was my way to release pent up energy, and my dad always encouraged me to do art.

I always thought like an artist, wondering about how different we are, but underneath the same. Art for me was an expression of our meaning, coming into existence from pure nothingness, and here we are in concrete reality, experiencing different kinds of realities.

Art is the essence of who we are and how we perceive the world and universe around us. Despite our isnigificance in the grand scheme of things, art allows us to contribute to whole with our own individual unique talents, which create meaning in a seemingly empty existence.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Because if I don't express myself I go insane. It's pretty much that or I most likely O.D. on drugs or something.


Like, I had this weird monkey on my back my whole life until I discovered music, and got into the guitar, and then it was like something magical clicked inside of me, and I don't know but it just felt so right, like this what I am supposed to be doing. It was like music saved my life or something, I can't explain it. It's like feeling there is some strange urge or missing feeling your whole life, and then suddenly you find what fits and it is the most amazing feeling in the whole world. I mean it almost makes me feel like crying sometimes. It's like all of the things that make me completely fucking weird, and don't make sense to anyone else, somehow work out to my benefit when it comes to music or creative expression I think.

It sort of feels like this song; and is one of the only things that can make me cry I guess:


----------



## DudeGuy

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> My art is a desperate cry for help that goes unheard.


I hear ya, man.


----------



## vivienn3

it calms me down and makes me happy


----------



## Amelia

Because i'm good at what I do. It's the best talent I have. Besides, theres nothing more gratifying than finishing a beautiful work of art after working on it for so long.
I used to be able to express many metaphors and emotions through art, but I feel as if that part is fading away... Probably since I'm more of a graphic designer now, and a bit out of practice with painting.

I often beat myself up though, since there's so many people better than me out there. I hate being a perfectionist


----------



## vivienn3

and i want to be a real one oneday.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Amelia said:


> I often beat myself up though, since there's so many people better than me out there. I hate being a perfectionist


Make it a habit only to compete against yourself. :kitteh:


----------



## Serpent

Expression.


----------



## raskoolz

Because it's fun and I derive personal value from it


----------



## Coburn

Amelia said:


> I often beat myself up though, since there's so many people better than me out there. I hate being a perfectionist


I always find this a hard thing to grasp. For me, seeing people far better than me in my field of interest only brings out admiration & the desire to compete on/above their level. 

Do you find you beat yourself up over people who have styles widely differing from your own?


----------



## Amelia

Pilot said:


> I always find this a hard thing to grasp. For me, seeing people far better than me in my field of interest only brings out admiration & the desire to compete on/above their level.
> 
> Do you find you beat yourself up over people who have styles widely differing from your own?


I do what you do as well when I see better people. It makes me jealous yet oh-so-inspired to one day become that good.
And yes, sometimes. I have a broad art style, so basically all outstanding artwork can make me jealous unless it's something weirdly abstract.


----------



## xValkyx

Because It's escape for me in the sense that it makes me feel like i'm in my own little safe haven away from everything that upsets me in the world.

That, and I feel like it's the only way I can truly express my real self. I think very abstract in nature and since in real life I find it difficult to verbally convey and articulate my own thoughts to people, I see art as a way to do just that as it's the closest thing.

I also just like making people happy with my art ^_^


----------



## Max 7Chrome

It is my passion. Nothing like my preferred form of art (music) keeps me so interested. I get completely carried away. My head cuts the shit, I get focused or numb. (Depending on the situation: Making music or listening to). I pass to another world. It is my drug. Nothing makes me happier than creating and sharing. Making people think or happy by what you do is a gift. I am grateful for that and feel like I _have_ do it.
It is a nice hobby as well.


----------



## SevSevens

I don't consciously relate to being an artist but I have dreams whereby a writer, painter, singer, musician, and/or dancer gang up on me, hold me down unexpectedly while I'm in the bathroom and rape me when I repress my need to express myself.

My last dream: I was in the bathroom at the urinal and I looked down at my dick and it went on forever. Then I felt a tap on the shoulder. I turned around and saw five big ass dudes standing behind me with shirts labeling what they were: writer, drawer, singer, guitar player, and dancer.

The writer had the biggest muscles. He picked me up and held me while the other two sodomized me. The third and the fourth guy just watched. One smiled like the Joker and the other spoke like he was Bane.


----------



## SubstanceD

Because music production gave me tinnitus 10yrs ago and Art is the next best thing!

Half-true  Art is immensely therapeutic, it's great brain-training; thinking abstractly, arranging elements carefully in space, really trying to nail down colour compliments and achieve that ever-elusive balance. 

It's never, ever ending, 100 lifetimes and you wouldn't reach the fabled final frontier of perfection; that's also the fun and challenge - there's ALWAYS more to discover, new mediums, techniques and lots of very cool technologies on the horizon, 3D holographic painting for example.

I am quite keen to get into 3D printed designs next and hand-paint them - it's just all one big game - one you don't need to join an elite guild and spend months farming gold - it's all out there for the taking, right now!

I strongly feel art (and music) are greatly unappreciated in academia and the first few years of school you should stick crayons in the kids hands and not a lot else. -imho


----------



## NomadLeviathan

I enjoy pretty things.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Self expression, or capturing beautiful/meaningful moments.


----------



## blahblehmeh

Everyone else's answers sound all philosophical...oh well, I'm an "artist" because it's literally the only thing I've felt adequate at, and because it's my coping mechanism. Sigh.


----------



## ForestPaix

I'm an artist, because, I like to create. I like to make. I want to make people feel the things I do when I create and make these things.


----------



## jakeskye

Expressing things I can't express otherwise. Exploring ideas in a new medium, visualizing things in ways I might be able to in other areas. Course I have many creative outlets...but art is important to me as well.


----------



## blood roots

To stay afloat. Endure life. If I didn't have the option to express myself in some way, shape, or form I'd have offed myself a long time ago.


----------



## Abracadabra

Because I love creating things and I love art.

It's also an escape from Logic where everything has to make sense.


----------



## Salia

I love drawing. Being an artist is great, because you can create whole new fantastic worlds, just with a pencil or some colours.
Only your imagination is your limit


----------

